# Titus Mt bikes?



## Trekchick (Nov 17, 2008)

I know little, to nothing, about Titus Mt Bikes.  I came home from a fundraiser at our local school to find my husband sitting at the computer, proud as he could be that he bought a "really cool mountain bike for half off!!!
Titus RX-1 Custom Mt Bike

Can someone tell me about this bike(other than the info that is posted about it in the description and/or the two reviews about it?

One review said it was a misrepresented RX-1, which is why they renamed the item "custom".


*Note to self: it doesn't help the budget to leave the gear attack links off your new lap top if DH still has them on his desk top.
:roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 17, 2008)

I happened upon this link, which seems to have a little more information.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...&utm_medium=Google+Base&utm_campaign=Datafeed


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't know much about them other than they make a great quality product.

High quality bushings, double main bearing on the Motolite I own... west coast outfit... hydroforms their frame tubes.  Bit of a "boutique brand" reputation.


----------



## abc (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't know about the RX-1 in particular. But Titus as a brand has a bit of a cult following. Most of their bikes are considered well designed and well build. Never own one due to the high (listed) price.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 4, 2009)

some serious squila for sure - did a ride the same time as a titus demo this summer and stayed a way as i'm not looking to buy and reallly don't wann see what 4k feels like. they looked great and one guy i rode with demo'd a sweet carbon fs xc ride and was flying with that thing


----------



## Jisch (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Titus RX-100, I read about that RX-1, but I forget the whole story (don't have time to read it again to remind myself right now). Titus makes a good product and they stand behind it (I broke my frame after almost 2 years on it and they gave me a new custom frame free). That said the company has been sold since then with the main dude from Titus going off and starting a company called Pivot Cycles. 

I have since bought two bikes from larger companies and have decided that, while there's a certain bling aspect to the smaller manufacturers, you get way more bang for the buck with a bike from big companies. 

I'm sure he'll love the bike though... 
John


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

from backcountry


> DISCLAIMER #2: The RX-1 was a special edition of the Racer X available only from Titus, and sold only as a complete. We have re-titled this bike "*RX-1 Custom" *due to customer complaints regarding the all-aluminum rear triangle, but the front frame triangles are in fact Racer X Aluminum triangles and feature the "Racer X" decal. We hope this clears up any confusion.



people i've talked to like 'em and this one has decent parts.


----------

